# Is api Pimafix and Melafix being banned?



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

I was just calling around looking for them as QT treatment for fishes and one of my closest LFS says that both these medicines have been added in the list of banned OTC antibiotics. How true is this?


----------



## Juanco (Mar 23, 2021)

flyingmomo said:


> I was just calling around looking for them as QT treatment for fishes and one of my closest LFS says that both these medicines have been added in the list of banned OTC antibiotics. How true is this?


I can't find any in stores, I ordered paraguard from the US


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Pimafix and Melafix aren't antibiotics so if they're being banned, it would be for some other reason. Pimafix is bay rum oil and Melafix is tea tree oil. In my opinion, you'll get the same results if they're banned or not  

Supratect is another "natural" treatment that has some positive anecdotal coverage that is available in Canada. I haven't used it myself.

Personally, I'm looking at using salt for QT although I know it's use is limited for internal issues.


----------



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

Juanco said:


> I can't find any in stores, I ordered paraguard from the US


I actually was able to get both from Petsmart but Pimafix seems to get out of stock so quickly. 
I actually ended up buying Pond Pimafix, stronger so have to be careful.


----------



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

infolific said:


> Pimafix and Melafix aren't antibiotics so if they're being banned, it would be for some other reason. Pimafix is bay rum oil and Melafix is tea tree oil. In my opinion, you'll get the same results if they're banned or not
> 
> Supratect is another "natural" treatment that has some positive anecdotal coverage that is available in Canada. I haven't used it myself.
> 
> Personally, I'm looking at using salt for QT although I know it's use is limited for internal issues.


where do you get Supratect? Is it an anti fungal or anti bacterial?


----------



## Juanco (Mar 23, 2021)

flyingmomo said:


> I actually was able to get both from Petsmart but Pimafix seems to get out of stock so quickly.
> I actually ended up buying Pond Pimafix, stronger so have to be careful.


I noticed that I'm around Whitby, and it's hard to find something useful for my fish


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

flyingmomo said:


> where do you get Supratect? Is it an anti fungal or anti bacterial?


Angelfins and ShrimpFever carry it.


----------

